# what amp is better?



## locologan (Apr 1, 2011)

1 hifonics
2 power acoustics 
3 autotek
4 lanzar 
i know hifonics probily is but if i nee 2000rms which one would be the best bang for the buck?

my goel is to run 4 12inch treo te's soon

thank you


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Why don't you tell us a little more about you and your goal first... This way we can help you achieve your goal without blowing equipment, time & money for nothing.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

It really depends on what amp, from what year etc. Example and I am only saying this from my OWN PERSONAL experience. HiFonics, since purchased by Massonix has been LOWER quality than ever. I bought a BRAND NEW 1500watt sub amp (forgot the model #) and the amp was shipped to me. This unit was bad right out of the box, between squealing over the RCA's and ultra low output from the amp, I tried everything I could. New RCA's, different H/U, new speaker wires, even a completely different setup in a friends car, finally came to the conclusion it was a bad amp period. So I sent it back and got my money returned to me and bought a JBL Crown Series 1200watt amp instead. What I mean by this little story is Quality built amps are sometimes a bit harder to find these days with lots of companies being bought out, and built overseas in Korea etc. Now if you go with an older HiFonics then that is a different animal all together.

What I am getting at is just what basshead stated also, tell us what you really want to do, subs you are gonna use, type of enclosure etc. I am not up to par on Treo TEs but depending on what amount of output you are wanting a 1500-2000watt amp should be good for everyday ground pounding listening. If you are going for a competition style then more power obviously along with upgrades to your alternator and battery.

Hit us up with more info so we can give ya some more help.


----------



## Nate K. (Apr 1, 2011)

For the money, Lanzar.


----------



## locologan (Apr 1, 2011)

im not sure on the setup yet but i might run a blow through in a single cab truck and the te seriers are 500rms and more of a sq sub. im just trying to find a cheap way to get around 2000-2500 rms


----------



## thugneedluv2 (Feb 14, 2011)

Autotek have some real power i know from experiences.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

All of your choices are horrible.


----------



## Nate K. (Apr 1, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> All of your choices are horrible.


Maybe those choices fit within his budget. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## locologan (Apr 1, 2011)

well i got 1 for autotek and one for lanzar i need around 2000 rms what model numbers would work the best for 4 4 ohm dvc subs


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

I know its not in yer list, but check into Audiopipes. They are cheap and they make power. And before all the haters come in saying "dirty power".....prove it. Also show me some pipes that have crapped out due to quality, not user error.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Giving a price range for the amplifier for your subs would greatly help in giving you recommendations, just a thought.


----------



## locologan (Apr 1, 2011)

150 to 250 is my price range


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

New?


----------



## locologan (Apr 1, 2011)

yes off of ebay


----------



## xMplar (Feb 18, 2009)

save sum money and buy a sundown amp or a dc amp or sumthing like that


----------



## FARTHAMMER (Aug 17, 2011)

i would say hifonics is the less sh*** amp how about a cadence zrs 7500d it'll do 2000 rms at 1 ohm it's rated for 1800 but cadence amps allways put out more


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I had 2 power acoustik amps and they played and worked for 3 years and I sold them for a bigger amp and they are still working.

But out of those choices. I would say Hifonics.

BUT. you should do what I did. WHich is buy a nice used amp.


I got a used US Amp AX3000DE from a dealer on for $450 with shipping.


----------



## alahatch (Nov 11, 2011)

Audioque aq2200 429.00. like you always hear you get what you pay for. just sayin


----------



## xMplar (Feb 18, 2009)

another course of action is refurbed amps like sundowns and well heaps of other brands you may even find sum one selling amps from last season so they can do upgrades for the new season 

only issue there is they may hav been at the ragged edge so they might not be the best condition but you can always find diamonds in the rough

Ren
xMplar


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, 4 4 ohm DVC subs = 2 ohm final load. Put the voice coils of each driver in series (independently) and put each (now equivalent to 8-ohm SVC) driver in parallel. To get 2000w will need an amp meant for 2 ohms, a constant power amp, or just a huuuuge amp that can do a lot more @ 1 ohm.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Get a 4k watt pyramid amplifier. You'll get atleast an honest 400watts out of it but that should be plenty for four subs.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

getting a quality amp that puts out 2000 or so watts rms at 2 ohms will be tough in that price range, unless you stumble across a crazy deal on Craig's list or something. might be hard to find for that price, but maybe a 2 mono amps that can run 1 ohm and run 2 subs wired to 1 ohm on each amp.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

You could try to win this amp on Ebay:

MMats Professional Audio DHC1400.05 Amplifier "WORKS" | eBay

This is darn close to your price range, new and close to your power needs:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Soundst...6794232?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item5890d1daf8


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been thinking of getting an MB Quart ONX1.1000 or ONX1.1500 but now I am having second thoughts.

What do you all think of this:

Precision Power P1000.1 (p10001) Monoblock Phantom Car Amplifier
RMS Power Rating (14.4V):

4 ohms: 580 watts x 1 chan.
2 ohms: 725 watts x 1 chan.
1 ohm: 1,000 watts x 1 chan.

RMS Power Rating (12V):

4 ohms: 395 watts x 1 chan.
2 ohms: 525 watts x 1 chan.
1 ohm: 785 watts x 1 chan.


Price (as of now): $209 shipped.


----------



## xMplar (Feb 18, 2009)

i still think if you want 2kw of power at 2ohms then you would better off saving a bit more cash then buying a great amp first rather than an ok amp buy a new sundown or a mosconi or a gladen zero monbock or even a celestra or i hate to say it but an addisson if yoyu want essquees go for sundown or most of the euro brands if you wan all out power not so much sq rthen check into DC audio or massive audio(but they are a little ricey well her ein oz anyway not sure bout there another one i like for bang for buck is the ma audios and planet audios for the price 

ren
xMplar


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

ZAKOH said:


> I have been thinking of getting an MB Quart ONX1.1000 or ONX1.1500 but now I am having second thoughts.
> 
> What do you all think of this:
> 
> ...


Do NOT recommend. Bought one recently. My old, cheap Planet Audio P1250D kicks the crap out of it. Also HATE my MBQ Q4.150 that I picked up recently. Do NOT buy an MBQ amp.


----------



## xMplar (Feb 18, 2009)

i thought you wanted more power have you looked into sumthing like a memphis mojo 4k or 2.5k or similar aswell 

Ren
xMplar


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I'd buy something used. I bought a US Amp AX3000DE off of this website for $450 with free shipping.

Because I was in your same situation where I was thinking of getting a Hifonics because I don't have that kind of money for a sundown. So used it the next best thing!

or this hifonics is always a good deal with more power than you need. Incase you ever upgrade. That is why I bought the US AMp 3000. Incase I ever wanted to upgrade. And guess what. I did!

Hifonics Colossus 3200 RMS Dual Monoblock Ultra Class D Amplifier


----------



## Tony30cl (Nov 22, 2011)

id say for 190$ an ap1800 would do you real good. im loving the 1500


----------



## todj (Dec 11, 2008)

I wouldnt get anything cheaper than the hifonics amp.


----------

